# Pigeons with canker



## Geffro (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi all 2 weeks ago 3 of my racing pigeons got canker so I tuk them away from the others because I've got ten more so I treated them all and the treatment stopped today because it was a 5 day course sadly tho 2 of the 3 died at weekend the other 1 whats about 8 week old is still alive but its still twisting its neck it does look abit better eating and drinking but is there a chance it could stay like that because I hate seeing it that way 😥 the rest of my flock are doing good to


----------



## Husain110 (Aug 6, 2018)

Hi, i am still new in the hobby. I had similar situation in the past. I used cinnamon powder, it has no side effects as far as i have noticed. You will see the difference soon.


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*canker vrs pmv*



Geffro said:


> Hi all 2 weeks ago 3 of my racing pigeons got canker so I tuk them away from the others because I've got ten more so I treated them all and the treatment stopped today because it was a 5 day course sadly tho 2 of the 3 died at weekend the other 1 whats about 8 week old is still alive but its still twisting its neck it does look abit better eating and drinking but is there a chance it could stay like that because I hate seeing it that way 😥 the rest of my flock are doing good to


dear geffro,-your message addresses pmv[virus],-you are correct to isolate,as virus,s are communicable -and even though there is a vaccine for pmv,-now you have to deal with the the effects thereof..offer probotics to help the immune system,and gi tract..antibiotics [bacteria]may be only be useful in aiding the immune system..in my facility I have 4 such cases-the side effect is avoiding anxiety attacks,they seem to relapse,.and donot fly..large cages make for a happier bird,.-sincerely james waller-just wanted to add the antibiotics[if necessary]-are given for a short time.perhaps as the major symptoms subside..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Geffro, there is no reason for a pigeon to die from canker. And you should treat it for 10 days. Not five. If you treated it with cinnamon, then you did nothing, as that won't treat anything. For canker, you need a drug that will treat that. How old were the ones that died, and what are the symptoms? What do you mean by twisting their neck? It could be something other than canker. Why did you suspect canker? Different illnesses can show the same symptoms. There are other things that this could be, without testing then hard to know. You cannot just jump to the conclusion that it is anything in particular. If they are sick and not eating, then you need to hand feed them.


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

Geffro said:


> Hi all 2 weeks ago 3 of my racing pigeons got canker so I tuk them away from the others because I've got ten more so I treated them all and the treatment stopped today because it was a 5 day course sadly tho 2 of the 3 died at weekend the other 1 whats about 8 week old is still alive but its still twisting its neck it does look abit better eating and drinking but is there a chance it could stay like that because I hate seeing it that way 😥 the rest of my flock are doing good to


I am sure you are doing the best you can, I did NOT see where you said anything about cinnamon, so let’s just drop that idea..lol. Can you describe exactly the symptoms of baby pigeon, and what his droppings look like? Do you have access to a vet that can check your flocks droppings for parasites..and or check crop secretions?


----------



## Geffro (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi all most certain it's pmv they have got as they airways are clear and still eating and drinking but loosening wight there droppings are really watery and green im cleaning my loft every other day sometimes every day. The first 1 what died was the last 1 I got of a friend of a friend that was about 7 week old stopped eating and drinking and wouldnt move no neck twisting tho then my other young bird what I got before that of a friend started getting poorly that was also around the same age that is still alive after 2 week but neck and head keeps twisting upside down eating and drinking then one of my 1 year old bird what my pair had last march died stopped eating and drinking no head or neck twisting . What would be the best and cheap thing to get as I thought they had canker and I really don't want to loose all of them. Can't afford to take them to a vet or get droppings sent of


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

Geffro said:


> Hi all most certain it's pmv they have got as they airways are clear and still eating and drinking but loosening wight there droppings are really watery and green im cleaning my loft every other day sometimes every day. The first 1 what died was the last 1 I got of a friend of a friend that was about 7 week old stopped eating and drinking and wouldnt move no neck twisting tho then my other young bird what I got before that of a friend started getting poorly that was also around the same age that is still alive after 2 week but neck and head keeps twisting upside down eating and drinking then one of my 1 year old bird what my pair had last march died stopped eating and drinking no head or neck twisting . What would be the best and cheap thing to get as I thought they had canker and I really don't want to loose all of them. Can't afford to take them to a vet or get droppings sent of



Yes that is quite different. Here is a link for you to read. 

http://agriculture.vic.gov.au/agric...n-paramyxovirus-information-for-veterinarians


----------



## Geffro (Jan 21, 2018)

Thanks for the link ladygrey is there a chance u think that some of them will make it I've had pigeons for a year now so wouldn't want to loose all my hard work what I've put in I will try that cinnamon powder how many times a week do u use it and how much?


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

Geffro said:


> Thanks for the link ladygrey is there a chance u think that some of them will make it I've had pigeons for a year now so wouldn't want to loose all my hard work what I've put in I will try that cinnamon powder how many times a week do u use it and how much?


Supportive care should always be tried , yes they can recover after the symptoms show with supportive care, sometimes even keeping them isolated and warm and hand feeding through the tuffest part. I know nothing of cinnamon, but it is good for humans.


----------



## Geffro (Jan 21, 2018)

Also witch 1 would be best because there's loads of diffrent ones


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

Geffro said:


> Also witch 1 would be best because there's loads of diffrent ones


Which one of what?


----------



## Geffro (Jan 21, 2018)

About what cinnamon powder to use but u don't use so it's okay 👍my yb what's got a twisted neck will that die because this is the 2nd week it's bin like that and its not nice


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

Geffro said:


> About what cinnamon powder to use but u don't use so it's okay 👍my yb what's got a twisted neck will that die because this is the 2nd week it's bin like that and its not nice


I would give the affected pigeon supportive care. Warmth, and hydration and hand feeding if not eating enough.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm sorry. It was Hussain that mentioned the cinnamon, not you. They do definitely need supportive care when ill, especially if not eating well, but whatever is making them sick needs to be addressed. But you need to know what that is in order to treat. 
Not sure why you felt it was canker, and the twisted neck can be different things also. Even what you mean by twisted neck. Can you post a picture of the bird?


----------



## Geffro (Jan 21, 2018)

Alright Jay thought it was just pmv where they get twisted neck. I have started giving them matrix grit could let have anything to do with it I give it them 2 or 3 times a week


----------



## Geffro (Jan 21, 2018)

I will put a pic on tomorrow Jay as it's night time over here now


----------



## Geffro (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi all update on my birds sadly my yb with the twisted neck died last week but the rest of my flock are doing good droppings bak to normal so now I've got 2 pairs in nest boxes so hopefully have some eggs soon 😀


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

Geffro said:


> Hi all update on my birds sadly my yb with the twisted neck died last week but the rest of my flock are doing good droppings bak to normal so now I've got 2 pairs in nest boxes so hopefully have some eggs soon 😀


I’m lost on why you would still breed pigeons that carry a disease.


----------



## Geffro (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi ladygrey I don't know if the rest of my birds have got it is there a time on when to breed after a disease had bin in the loft because I've got 3 pairs ready to breed?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The thing is that you aren't really sure of what they had, so hard to say if they are carrying something.
Canker doesn't cause a twisted neck. Salmonella can, and if that be the case then they could remain carriers.


----------



## Geffro (Jan 21, 2018)

Alright jay thanks for the info. If it was u would u still breed them and just see what happens?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I personally would wait a while to try and see how they do. It would be bothering me that it was more than just one bird, and the neck twisting. What did you treat them with and at what dose? Not knowing what it was would make me cautious. It's good to have a relationship with a vet that you can at least test the droppings to see if you can figure out what is going on. I would be hesitant to breed, as breeding causes stress on the birds, and if there is something going on, it may come out again. Also, I wouldn't want to bring babies into a loft that was carrying something. Not fair to them, and problems for you. 
Did you hand feed the birds that died? What were their symptoms?


----------



## Tinatahir831 (8 mo ago)

Husain110 said:


> Hi, i am still new in the hobby. I had similar situation in the past. I used cinnamon powder, it has no side effects as far as i have noticed. You will see the difference soon.


Hi can we use cinnamon water??? Please reply soon coz we dont get the powder here


----------



## Doves Witness (Apr 23, 2016)

Yes you could use cinnamon water. If it is a cinnamon *oil* then you can also use that but do keep in mind that cinnamon oil it is typically a much stronger concentration than the natural form of cinnamon which is ground to make the powder.










Clarify the differences between Cassia vs Ceylon cinnamon


Providing you a transparent and precise comparison between Cassia vs Ceylon cinnamon.




k-agriculture.com




_Cassia has more Cinnamaldehyde resulting in stronger flavor. Cassia is less expensive than Ceylon and if a product doesn't specify which type it contains then it is Cassia._


There is an older topic about cinnamon tea at the link below.








Cinnamon Tea


Hi I'm wondering, is it cinnamon powder (Ceylon not cassia) that is used as tea for pigeons? 1 teaspoon cinnamon powder to 1 litre of water, right? Also, the boiling part - this is putting the cinnamon into a pot, filling with water and boiling for 2-3 minutes? We have stainless steel pots...




www.pigeons.biz






In the study published at the link below, 100 micrograms of pure Cinnamaldehyde (not whole / raw cinnamon) per milliliter of water killed 100% of the Trichomonas gallinae parasites which cause canker in vitro (a lab experiment not using any live animals.)





Evaluation of Cinnamaldehyde Effect on Trichomonas gallinae under In vitro Conditions


Trichomoniasis is a common disease in local chickens and pigeons whose causative agent is Trichomonas gallinae protozoan. Metronidazole is the drug of choice in trichomoniasis treatment, but several cases of resistance to this drug have been reported. Considering antibacterial and antifungal...




www.ivj.ir


----------

